

Better incentives can improve online advertising - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2009/05/27/better-incentives-can-improve-online-advertising/

======
dkokelley
The key here is including the depreciation of the audience. Bad advertisements
(to the viewer) turn people away from a particular channel, so those
advertisers should pay the cost of the lost audience in addition to the
standard rates, while 'good' advertisements should get a discount for being
relevant/interesting to the audience, and therefor retaining them. (Of course
the actual quality of an ad might be subjective, though I'm sure clever media
companies will learn how many viewers leave at each ad.)

